
Ask HN: Software Engineers – What is your base-salary in 2017? - bsvalley
What is your base-salary in 2017 working as a Software Engineer? And how many years of experience do you have?
======
cofounderYC17
$130K and 5 years of exp...

------
googlecoder88
location matters

